# [EVDL] EVs4sale: RAV4-EV Chevy-pish S10-custom-lowrider Del-Sol Porsche NMG +



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/ctd/2232802629.html
$35k 2002 Toyota RAV4 EV 67kMi santa rosa CA 2011-02-24

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/ctd/2230970886.html
$26k 2011 Chevy pish repossessed 2kMi New Haven CT 2011-02-23

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/2229549331.html
$25k 1994 chevy S10 custom-lowrider Franklin IN 2011-02-22

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2159930382.html
$13900 Honda Del Sol range:50+mi ts:85+mph San Bernardino CA 2011-01-14


http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2232654515.html
$13500bo 2002 toyota Rav4 EV 91kMi salvaged Sacramento CA 2011-02-24
...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140516679962&viewitem=
$6kbid 2002 Toyota Rav4 EV 91kMi salvaged Rancho Cordova CA Mar 03 2011


http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2222168698.html
$12k 1974 Porsche 914 range:100+mi ts:65+mph Deerfield Beach FL 2011-02-18
...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190503622812&viewitem=
$12k 1974 Porsche 914 range:100+mi ts:65+mph Deerfield Beach FL Feb 28 2011


http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2236868598.html
$10k VW Cabriolet needsack freeking-awesome-deal Anacortes WA 2011-02-26

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/cto/2229216274.html
$9900 NMG (sparrow) Port Charlotte FL 2011-02-22

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260744284553&viewitem=
$8600 1998 Solectria Force needsack;repairs;TLC cohasset ma Mar 05 2011

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2174222253.html
$7200 1993 Nissan EV range:25mi ts:65+mph Mission Viejo CA 2011-01-22

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/2180665549.html
$6900 Chevy Metro range:25+mi ts:65+mph 144V Honolulu HI 2011-01-25

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/2220108839.html
$6500 ford festiva ts:65+mph san antonio TX 2011-02-17

http://santafe.craigslist.org/cto/2207585239.html
$5800 1981 Jet Electrica needsack+charger Albuquerque NM 2011-02-10

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/2218369053.html
$5500 1990 VW Jetta range:50+mi ts:65+mph Twin Falls ID 2011-02-16

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220744316483&viewitem=
$5500 1991 GMC G-Van 26kMi needsack Littleton NC Mar 02 2011

http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/2223729016.html
$4500 1990 Ford Ranger range:40mi ts:55+mph Springfield OR 2011-02-19


http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/2228703835.html
$3000 1994 Chevy Tracker (lsv?) Dunn NC 2011-02-22

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2186110521.html
$2500bo 1960's Electrodyne Mark II (nev) Apple Valley CA 2011-01-28


http://www.evtradinpost.com/

http://www.phoenixeaa.com/classifieds/main.html

http://evfinder.com/classifieds.htm


EVs4sale: Jan 31 2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Tesla-LEAF-Current-Force-Del-Sol-Sentra-Metro-Jet-Fiero-td3248063.html

{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-RAV4-EV-Chevy-pish-S10-custom-lowrider-Del-Sol-Porsche-NMG-tp3326730p3326730.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

